# HP photosmart c4280 copies & prints but not scans



## olabin (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

I bought recently a HP Photosmart 4280. After installation I got that it prints and copies without any problem, but when I tried to scan I got communication problems.

When trying to do it from the printer button I got the error that USB was not connected . Trying from the HP essentials software I got an alert telling: 

"The HP image processing device could not be initialized. An error happened trying to communicate with the device ... The scanning software may not be correctly installed or a conflict happend with the device.".

Other times I got the "A communication problem with the scanning device" message.

Also, when I tried the picture importing functionality from the HP esentials software I got the previwe of all pictures of the card, but when I started the importing operation the same communication problems happened. (Printing these pictures from the printer buttons works OK).

I tried several things:
-Reinstall the HP all-in-one software as was told in a thread here in techsupportforum (sorry I cant remember the thread)
-Install the col10862.exe patch given in the HP website.
-Install the file PS_AIO_NonNetwork_ESN.exe from the HP website
-Tried to scan from the scanner icon from My PC/scanner and cameras/HP 4200 series.

But every of them without success.
I downloaded the HP tool for problem diagnostics but all the items presented in the tool were OK. When requesting the printer's state everytime says that it is prepared.

It seems that it is a conflict between the scanner and the PC, but how can it be solved?

Olabin.


----------



## olabin (Jan 10, 2008)

:sigh::sigh:is anybody out there?


----------



## olabin (Jan 10, 2008)

*[SOLVED] HP photosmart c4280 copies & prints but not scans*

well,

Finally, talking with the HP support I got the solution.

Apart from the printer I had an Redbell DVB-T device also connected to the PC with an USB cable. Unplug it, restart the computer, and the scanner started working.

Maybe when I installed this device (a year ago), I didn't install it's driver correctly. So now, I will have to reinstall it, but this is another story:grin:


----------

